# What do you think? (before I got and blow all my money!)



## Refuse (Aug 21, 2007)

So I've pretty much decided on the parts I'm going to order. I wanted to build a pretty nice gaming rig without spending too much money, and I've pretty much hit a wall with my budget now so there isn't much room to change things round. Anyway, before I go and order all these parts in about 30 minutes, I'd like a bit of feedback on them...I'm pretty happy with the decisions I've made but I can't help but second guess EVERYTHING because I'm spending so much of my hard-earned cash it's difficult to part with, haha! Sooo what do you think?

*Hard drive:* Seagate Barracuda ST3320620AS 320gb
*Motherboard:* Asus P5K Deluxe / WIFI-AP
*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
*Video card:* XFX 8800 GTS, 640MB
*RAM:* Crucial Ballistix, 2x1GB, DDR2-800, PC2-6400, CL4, DIMM
*Heat sink:* Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme
*PSU:* Silverstone Olympia OP750, 750W


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 21, 2007)

What about your display?If u r not gonna use a display more than 21" 320MB would be enough.In DX10 u hav a bit advantage but still there r almost nothing DX10.I recomend a 19" LCD.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 21, 2007)

all looks pretty good ,tho maybe a bit expensive.
i wanted to get a q6600, but i think im gonna go with something cheaper.
considered a raptor for hd ?


----------



## Refuse (Aug 21, 2007)

francis511 said:


> all looks pretty good ,tho maybe a bit expensive.
> i wanted to get a q6600, but i think im gonna go with something cheaper.
> considered a raptor for hd ?



Yeah I might get one later down the road once I start overclocking and refining my specs. to get more performance. I already ordered all these parts, now I'm poor but hopefully I'll have a sick PC


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 21, 2007)

Meh I am gonna hang out for a little while myself and wait for the Graphics cards to get cheaper before I go all out on a system like you have.
Still Nice selection on hardware what O/S Are you going for?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 21, 2007)

those are some nice bits man....  I can't see any probs there at all.  Good to see you are not skipping on the psu like most people try and do...

Go for it...

Oh and try and get a GO stepping cpu, apparently they are the best ones to get and oc like crazy....


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 21, 2007)

Refuse said:


> So I've pretty much decided on the parts I'm going to order. I wanted to build a pretty nice gaming rig without spending too much money, and I've pretty much hit a wall with my budget now so there isn't much room to change things round. Anyway, before I go and order all these parts in about 30 minutes, I'd like a bit of feedback on them...I'm pretty happy with the decisions I've made but I can't help but second guess EVERYTHING because I'm spending so much of my hard-earned cash it's difficult to part with, haha! Sooo what do you think?
> 
> *Hard drive:* Seagate Barracuda ST3320620AS 320gb
> *Motherboard:* Asus P5K Deluxe / WIFI-AP
> ...



Nice parts, go for it


----------

